# light



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

i have a 55 gallon with two 65 watt power compacts, and i dont have enough room on the top of my tank for two more pc's or a set of metal halieds, is there an alternative for lighting that is somewhat small and perhaps cheap? lol i know lighting is expensive, but im just trying to get a few more watts, any suggestions?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

metal halides are cheaper in the long run. (also less space)


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks... im probalby going to invest my next pay check in some, do you know any good priced ones on the internet?


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

from the sounds of it, you have a hood. i took the hood off mine and bought the package deal. two 65w 10,000k, two 65w atinics, and three lunar lights. for about $250.00. they have brackets to sit the lights pver the water. just make sure you dont have any fish that jump. my other half isnt happy that she lost a bi-color blenny and a midas blenny.


----------

